
Show HN: Superhuman for tagging and analyzing customer feedback - mgavaudan
https://tagai.io
======
PaulHoule
So this like learns to tag things the way you do as you tag it?

~~~
mgavaudan
Not right now, but that's the direction we're heading in for the next couple
of weeks.

